# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Máy tiện này mua được không các bác?

## itanium7000

Em thấy có cái máy tiện này có vẻ nhỏ gọn phù hợp nhu cầu nhưng khổ nỗi nó ở Sài Gòn không xem cụ thể được. Qua ảnh thì cũng có vẻ ổn, chỉ có điều không kiểm tra được chất lượng headstock và dovetail của nó.

Máy này là Japan Yamagata, nặng tầm 150kg - 200kg. Động cơ 1Kw, mâm cặp 130mm, chống tâm 400mm.

Vấn đề nữa là sắp Tết rồi, em sẽ chuồn khỏi HN vài ngày, hàng tới nơi (trong vòng 3 ngày) mà lỡ em không có mặt lỡ lại phiền. Nhờ anh em đánh giá sơ qua xem với giá 15tr có phải lăn tăn không? (phí ship 4k/1kg).

----------

EL.Madework

----------


## ít nói

tốt ấy chứ.

----------

itanium7000

----------


## ppgas

> Em thấy có cái máy tiện này có vẻ nhỏ gọn phù hợp nhu cầu nhưng khổ nỗi nó ở Sài Gòn không xem cụ thể được. Qua ảnh thì cũng có vẻ ổn, chỉ có điều không kiểm tra được chất lượng headstock và dovetail của nó.
> 
> Máy này là Japan Yamagata, nặng tầm 150kg - 200kg. Động cơ 1Kw, mâm cặp 130mm, chống tâm 400mm.
> 
> Vấn đề nữa là sắp Tết rồi, em sẽ chuồn khỏi HN vài ngày, hàng tới nơi (trong vòng 3 ngày) mà lỡ em không có mặt lỡ lại phiền. Nhờ anh em đánh giá sơ qua xem với giá 15tr có phải lăn tăn không? (phí ship 4k/1kg).


Titianium, 
Máy hơi cũ quá rồi nhỉ. Hôm trước thấy con máy tiện của Nhật ngoài bãi còn mới toanh, màu sơn còn sáng xanh. Size thì như con máy này nhưng ... nói chung là tuyệt cú vời theo em  :Smile:  Có vài chi tiết (tay quay), bị gãy mất tiêu. Giá khoảng 20 củ (maximum)
Thấy bác giúp cho người ta, muốn giúp bác nhưng cận tết sợ bãi này nghỉ tết rồi. Nếu còn chút thời gian em chạy lên xem (xa quá) gửi hình cho bác nếu có thể.

----------

EL.Madework, itanium7000, Tuấn

----------


## itanium7000

> Titianium, 
> Máy hơi cũ quá rồi nhỉ. Hôm trước thấy con máy tiện của Nhật ngoài bãi còn mới toanh, màu sơn còn sáng xanh. Size thì như con máy này nhưng ... nói chung là tuyệt cú vời theo em  Có vài chi tiết (tay quay), bị gãy mất tiêu. Giá khoảng 20 củ (maximum)
> Thấy bác giúp cho người ta, muốn giúp bác nhưng cận tết sợ bãi này nghỉ tết rồi. Nếu còn chút thời gian em chạy lên xem (xa quá) gửi hình cho bác nếu có thể.


Tuyệt cú mèo luôn bác, em cũng thấy con này hơi cũ nhưng tìm con mini quả thật là khó quá. Mà con lớn để ở nhà chung cư chắc nó sập nhà mất (toàn gần tấn). Nếu có thời gian đi bãi đó bác lưu ý giúp em với nhé. Cảm ơn bác  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

Do ở nhà có... 2con rồi chứ không em hốt nó về rồi. Thôi nếu may mắn thì qua tết, hết rằm tháng giêng, nó chưa bán thì em móc nối giúp bác. Nếu được thì trả giá giúp luôn, tiền cò 200k nhé  :Smile:

----------

itanium7000

----------


## itanium7000

> Do ở nhà có... 2con rồi chứ không em hốt nó về rồi. Thôi nếu may mắn thì qua tết, hết rằm tháng giêng, nó chưa bán thì em móc nối giúp bác. Nếu được thì trả giá giúp luôn, tiền cò 200k nhé


Hihi, gì chứ "tiền cò" thì vô tư. Ngoài "tiền cò" em còn có đồ tặng bác.

----------


## huanpt

Máy quá cũ, không nên mua. Trước mình có con gần giống con này, nhưng mới hoàn hảo mới nên mua.

----------

itanium7000, Luyến

----------


## ppgas

> Hihi, gì chứ "tiền cò" thì vô tư. Ngoài tiền có em còn có đồ tặng bác.


Đùa thôi, em hay mua đồ chơi ở đó nên sẵn dịp hỏi giúp bác nếu còn. Bác inbox sđt hoặc sms số đt của bác cho em. Được thì phải a lô ngay  :Smile: .

----------

itanium7000

----------


## Luyến

Ở chân cầu an đồng Hải Phòng có mấy bãi em thấy có máy tiện mini bác ạ. Có loại tiện được cả ren em quên mất không hỏi giá  :Big Grin:  .

----------

itanium7000

----------


## biết tuốt

Hehe tớ vừa cò cho ông anh lay con máy tiện mini cắp nách , hàng lin xô ,nặng khoảng 60kg thi thoảng dung ké

----------

EL.Madework, itanium7000

----------


## itanium7000

> Hehe tớ vừa cò cho ông anh lay con máy tiện mini cắp nách , hàng lin xô ,nặng khoảng 60kg thi thoảng dung ké


Anh Minh đi đâu gặp ới em với nhé. À mà hàng Liên Xô sao lại của hãng Honda thế bác? Nhìn ngon, bàn dao cũng mang cá nhưng cái băng trượt là tròn à?

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe tớ vừa cò cho ông anh lay con máy tiện mini cắp nách , hàng lin xô ,nặng khoảng 60kg thi thoảng dung ké


lin xo mà có cái logo hong da ah  :Smile:

----------


## ít nói

> Hehe tớ vừa cò cho ông anh lay con máy tiện mini cắp nách , hàng lin xô ,nặng khoảng 60kg thi thoảng dung ké


Con này ko có tiện ren.

----------


## Luyến

Em có 1 con i chang  :Big Grin:  của liên xô . Hàng này để thì chằng làm gì cho đi thì tiếc  :Big Grin:  bác có cái gì không dùng đến thì đổi cho em.  :Big Grin: .

----------

itanium7000

----------


## itanium7000

> Em có 1 con i chang  của liên xô . Hàng này để thì chằng làm gì cho đi thì tiếc  bác có cái gì không dùng đến thì đổi cho em. .


Trời ơi, bác để thế không dầu mỡ bảo quản gì hả bác Luyến?

----------


## CKD

Cụ Luyến muốn đổi cái gì nè.. nhà nhiều thứ quá.. chẵng biết món gì có thể đổi.

----------


## Luyến

Ở nhà em vẫn dầu mỡ BT ạ. Sau khi cho bác quangcaohoanglong mượn nửa năm  :Big Grin:  nó ra thế này. Nhìn bụi thế thôi nhưng vẫn rất ngon ah. Khảo sát qua từ lúc bác hoàng long trả về thì đài dao bị mất Visme trục x không còn  :Big Grin: . Các bác về phục hồi lại chút là xong ạ.
em cũng chẳng biết là mình thích cái gì giờ cuối năm rồi lại sắp đi off line anh em lên chưa nghĩ ra là cần cái gì ạ.
các cụ có cái gì không dùng đến thì quảng cáo ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## itanium7000

> Ở nhà em vẫn dầu mỡ BT ạ. Sau khi cho bác quangcaohoanglong mượn nửa năm  nó ra thế này. Nhìn bụi thế thôi nhưng vẫn rất ngon ah. Khảo sát qua từ lúc bác hoàng long trả về thì đài dao bị mất Visme trục x không còn . Các bác về phục hồi lại chút là xong ạ.
> em cũng chẳng biết là mình thích cái gì giờ cuối năm rồi lại sắp đi off line anh em lên chưa nghĩ ra là cần cái gì ạ.
> các cụ có cái gì không dùng đến thì quảng cáo ạ


Cái ông nào mượn vô trách nhiệm quá đi mất.

----------


## ngocsut

> Con này ko có tiện ren.


máy có tiện ren 0,2 - 2mm bác nhé, chỉ không có hộp số chuyển nhanh = cần số mà phải tháo lắp bánh răng bằng tay. model 1989, full đồ có cả gá phay, mài dao, tiện gỗ, cưa lọng, cưa đĩa... nhiều trò lắm

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Cụ ngọc sứt có máy tiện còn đủ đồ ngon thế  :Big Grin:

----------

EL.Madework

----------


## biết tuốt

@ ít nói , bác ngọc sứt nói hết cả rồi, con này bánh răng Sắt nhá không như hàng tàu hehe ,
@ thớt , tớ nghĩ dòng này tìm được con đầy đủ hiếm lắm, ôm về sửa thôi

----------


## itanium7000

Chỉ cần kiếm được con bằng 50-60% con này thôi là đã phê pha lắm rồi các bác nhỉ:

----------


## occutit

Hàng Tàu cũng có loại bánh răng sắt nhá.

----------


## ít nói

> @ ít nói , bác ngọc sứt nói hết cả rồi, con này bánh răng Sắt nhá không như hàng tàu hehe ,
> @ thớt , tớ nghĩ dòng này tìm được con đầy đủ hiếm lắm, ôm về sửa thôi


Máy em cỏ ko có ý kiến nhiều. Tầu khựa trình độ gì đâu.

----------


## itanium7000

Nhân tiện em show cho các bác cái máy tiện mấy bữa trước em đi coi ở Hà Nội. Thực tình là nghe giới thiệu qua điện thoại em mừng lắm, lại khá rẻ nữa chứ. Tưởng ông ấy giám đốc cty giờ chuyển ngành nghề kinh doanh sót lại cái máy tiện nên nghĩ chắc là ngon, đang cảm cúm nhưng cũng cất công đi xem và nghĩ chắc là tối sẽ có cái để nghịch. Em còn xách cả cái đồng hồ so 0.001mm đi nữa chứ  :Smile: )

Nhưng ôi thôi, đến thấy cái máy thế này:









Kết luận là không phù hợp nhu cầu sử dụng và chào bác ấy ra về. Chán thật.

----------

ít nói

----------


## ít nói

> Nhân tiện em show cho các bác cái máy tiện mấy bữa trước em đi coi ở Hà Nội. Thực tình là nghe giới thiệu qua điện thoại em mừng lắm, lại khá rẻ nữa chứ. Tưởng ông ấy giám đốc cty giờ chuyển ngành nghề kinh doanh sót lại cái máy tiện nên nghĩ chắc là ngon, đang cảm cúm nhưng cũng cất công đi xem và nghĩ chắc là tối sẽ có cái để nghịch. Em còn xách cả cái đồng hồ so 0.001mm đi nữa chứ )
> 
> Nhưng ôi thôi, đến thấy cái máy thế này:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@@ hảo máy tiện máy thế còn xài sao được.
Em nói thật chứ cnc em ko khoái bằng mini lathe.

----------

itanium7000

----------


## itanium7000

Chốt lại em cảm ơn các bác nhiều nhé, bây giờ muốn tìm 1 em cũ Nhật mini dưới 500kg, kinh phí em có thể chịu được từ 15-30tr. Bác nào có thì bán cho em hoặc "cò" cho em, em vô cùng biết ơn và hậu tạ  :Smile:

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

> Ở nhà em vẫn dầu mỡ BT ạ. Sau khi cho bác quangcaohoanglong mượn nửa năm  nó ra thế này. Nhìn bụi thế thôi nhưng vẫn rất ngon ah. Khảo sát qua từ lúc bác hoàng long trả về thì đài dao bị mất Visme trục x không còn . Các bác về phục hồi lại chút là xong ạ.
> em cũng chẳng biết là mình thích cái gì giờ cuối năm rồi lại sắp đi off line anh em lên chưa nghĩ ra là cần cái gì ạ.
> các cụ có cái gì không dùng đến thì quảng cáo ạ


ui ui oan quá anh ko mượn nhé ku hòa mượn và tu sửa lại đó Luyến nhé nghe đâu cây vít me nó bị gãy rồi mai anh hòa mang cái gãy xuống nhà ngay và luôn em nhé anh điện thoại rồi

----------


## Luyến

> Chốt lại em cảm ơn các bác nhiều nhé, bây giờ muốn tìm 1 em cũ Nhật mini dưới 500kg, kinh phí em có thể chịu được từ 15-30tr. Bác nào có thì bán cho em hoặc "cò" cho em, em vô cùng biết ơn và hậu tạ


bác ưng máy tiện của em không?  bác có hộp số harnonic  nào chịu tải nặng size lớn chút   có khi em cần loại này. nếu của bác giá trị hơn em các thêm a  :Big Grin:

----------

itanium7000

----------


## Luyến

> ui ui oan quá anh ko mượn nhé ku hòa mượn và tu sửa lại đó Luyến nhé nghe đâu cây vít me nó bị gãy rồi mai anh hòa mang cái gãy xuống nhà ngay và luôn em nhé anh điện thoại rồi


úi rời gẵy thì thôi em  cũng để đó có dùng đâu.  để cho bác nào ưng thì  đổi cho em lấy cái khác em chơi.

----------

quangcaohoanglong

----------


## CKD

> bác ưng máy tiện của em không?  bác có hộp số harnonic  nào chịu tải nặng size lớn chút   có khi em cần loại này. nếu của bác giá trị hơn em các thêm a


Tải nặng là bi nhiêu vậy chú?

----------


## ngocsut

> Cụ ngọc sứt có máy tiện còn đủ đồ ngon thế


hi, ở nhà e chiều e nó hơn chiều vợ, bác để thế kia e thấy xót thay. hay bác ko chơi thì thách cưới để e về ôm ấp  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luyến

> Tải nặng là bi nhiêu vậy chú?


Bác này có hàng rồi :*
Em cần 1 hộp số không độ zơ càng mỏng càng tốt em làm hộp số xoay trục B hộp số chịu tải là để em phay sắt. em cần mấy hộp như vậy.

----------


## kaiba4786

> Đính kèm 6080Hehe tớ vừa cò cho ông anh lay con máy tiện mini cắp nách , hàng lin xô ,nặng khoảng 60kg thi thoảng dung ké


a Minh ơi
còn này tầm bao tiền vậy a?

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Em có 1 con i chang  của liên xô . Hàng này để thì chằng làm gì cho đi thì tiếc  bác có cái gì không dùng đến thì đổi cho em. .


cụ bán con này nhiêu vậy?

----------


## ppgas

> Tuyệt cú mèo luôn bác, em cũng thấy con này hơi cũ nhưng tìm con mini quả thật là khó quá. Mà con lớn để ở nhà chung cư chắc nó sập nhà mất (toàn gần tấn). Nếu có thời gian đi bãi đó bác lưu ý giúp em với nhé. Cảm ơn bác


Bác Itanium,
Hôm trước có hứa bác, qua tết em chạy ngay qua bãi hỏi nhưng tiếc là họ bán rồi. Không thấy thông báo chắc bác hiểu :Smile: .

----------

itanium7000, nbc

----------


## iamnot.romeo

lát em post con của em lên anh thấy dc thì mút nhé, Kitamura cnc, tiện rút, có mặt bích gắn mân cặp, đẹp khỏi chê, chỉ có dàn cơ.

----------

itanium7000

----------


## Fanuc

Hôm nay em mới xuống mấy công có em này bác nào bồ kết không ah 
đời 2003 còn thông số các bác vào đây tham khảo nhé 
http://www.mitsuhata-machinery.co.jp...e-l-5000d.html

----------

itanium7000

----------


## Thanhvudt

giá thế nào vậy bác fanuc

----------


## Fanuc

Em chuyên máy cnc phay,tiện kim loại mấy máy tiện cơ này em ko chuyên nên ko bít bán bao nhiêu cho phù hợp không bít đc 30 trai ko nữa hehhe

----------


## Mr.L

có thể inbox cho em cái giá ko anh Fanuc để em đập ống heo xem có đủ tiền hok ^^

----------


## biết tuốt

bác fanuc ở đâu vậy?

----------

EL.Madework

----------


## itanium7000

Em lấy rồi còn đâu :-D

----------

Mr.L

----------


## binhphuoc90

E can mua ´1 chú cỡ đó vừa làm vừa học

----------


## voicoi365

Mình cần mua  máy tiện mini cũ, yêu cầu máy càng đầy đủ phụ kiện, càng zin càng tốt. Máy nhỏ mà khoẻ, không cần loại có chân máy vì có cái bàn để máy rồi.  Về tiện mấy thứ nho nhỏ DIY. Loại giống như cái máy tiện Nga này  :


Ai có bán lại cho mình nhé. 
Mình ở TP HCM, điện thoại : 0985205886

----------

EL.Madework

----------


## binhphuoc90

Bác còn máy nào như thế ko, em mới mở tệm nhưng trưa có máy tiện, đan quan tâm tầm giá 20triệu

----------


## Long Tran

> Chốt lại em cảm ơn các bác nhiều nhé, bây giờ muốn tìm 1 em cũ Nhật mini dưới 500kg, kinh phí em có thể chịu được từ 15-30tr. Bác nào có thì bán cho em hoặc "cò" cho em, em vô cùng biết ơn và hậu tạ


Bác nào có nhu cầu nữa Ko?0907725116 alo

----------


## Long Tran

> Mình cần mua  máy tiện mini cũ, yêu cầu máy càng đầy đủ phụ kiện, càng zin càng tốt. Máy nhỏ mà khoẻ, không cần loại có chân máy vì có cái bàn để máy rồi.  Về tiện mấy thứ nho nhỏ DIY. Loại giống như cái máy tiện Nga này  :
> 
> 
> Ai có bán lại cho mình nhé. 
> Mình ở TP HCM, điện thoại : 0985205886


Có bác nào còn nhu cầu phone 0907725116 long

----------

EL.Madework

----------


## binhphuoc90

Cho em xem hình và thông số máy

----------


## Vũ Tùng

có bác nào còn hàng máy mini không vậy

----------

EL.Madework

----------


## Thiên Lượng Tâm

Có 1 em mini chống tâm 0.5m, mâm cặp 130mm
1  Chân trụ, hàng nhật.
Bác nào kêt alo em 0969885443

----------

EL.Madework

----------


## EL.Madework

> Đính kèm 6080Hehe tớ vừa cò cho ông anh lay con máy tiện mini cắp nách , hàng lin xô ,nặng khoảng 60kg thi thoảng dung ké


con này mua bn vậy bác,bác biết chỗ nào kiếm được mấy con mini tương tự ntn không ạ.

----------


## Tuancoi

Mình cũng muốn trao đổi,  luyến cần j ko?

----------

